
Ask HN: What is the expected knowledge level for jr dev jobs? - tiuPapa
I started learning on my own a few months back and want to to apply to jobs in a years time. So what are the things that I must know for me to viably get a job?
======
dozzie
Most important thing you need to know is what field to target. After knowing
this you can start thinking what is needed for this field.

